# Winter activities?



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Since outside is definitely out of the question, and I feel it's still too cold inside for them to get wet can you think of any good winter themed (or even holiday specific) rat activities?


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

Get a big box and fill with lots of towels/paper towels/ fleece/tissues then put in a bunch of treats like cereal pieces such as cheerios and yogies and maybe nuts in their shells and let the ratties dig in the box to find the treats.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

They weren't really into that, but they are into burrowing, so I turned your suggestion upside down and made a box fort.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

There ya go! each rattie is different so I just hope that whatever i do/try at least one of them likes it.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess I don't know what I'm reaching for here, but I was sort of hoping some sort of brain blast to happen involving wrapped rat presents and rattie christmas stockings. winter stuff.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

*would happen


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

I have heard of people wrapping treats and toys for their ratties. I dont see why not? All my pets have their own christmas stocking. I highly recommend this website
http://www.dapper.com.au/


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A common way to wrap rattie presents and treats is to fold them into toilet paper rolls. You can make them more festive by wrapping some paper around them. 

Try hanging a stocking as a hammock in their cage for the season. Be sure to check the stocking for fraying every day and replace it if needed so that little rattie parts don't get tangled up.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd love some good ideas for strenious indoor winter activities for my ratties too, last winter my big girl went from 14 to 24 oz and the best we've gotten her down to is 21 oz... So far since the weather turned cold our newer girl is already up to 14 oz from 11.5 when we got her.

There's got to be something for ratties to do indoors other than mug people for food, slice electrical wires, tear up carpet, lay around sleeping, steal stuff and shred papers. 

The problem with having a great outdoor rat that gets used to constant stress, exploring new places and meeting people is that it gets bored and destructive when it's trapped indoors. 


Hey hows about this... has anybody have a good idea for a rattie overcoat, bootsies and tail warmer?


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I know I'm wrapping some YUMMY treats up for my boys for christmas lol  And my hamster too. I'll just hand my bunny a carrot, idk of he'd like me wrapping it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Tail warmer! hahah I'd like to see that, but I do not want to attempt it with my boys.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We actually tried knitting a rattie sweater last winter, pretty much a tube, but our tail dragger just slipped through it. I also gave some thought to cutting holes in a sweat sock, but she wasn't big in the idea of getting into it, and now she's likely too fat for a sock. But yes, keeping the tail warm is important... And I've noticed that my girls get really cold feet in winter too, so gloves might be nice.

I'm actually only half kidding, I really would love winter clothes for my girls. Any would be rattie clothing designers out there?


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I could see little booties with elastic to keep them on, maybe, but then they wouldn't be able to climb very well! And tube sock sweaters might work... but I can't really come up with anything that would work for a tail cover. xD


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You know, eventually someone with sewing and design skills is going to come up with the perfect rattie overcoat, tail warmer, or booties... Then the rest of us are all going to laugh and say it was so simple.

I'm thinking the overcoat goes on with velcro, as ratties don't like it when you fidget with their clothing. I'm not sure about the belly area material as some fatter rats drag their bellies when they walk.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm thinking a cuff from a child's sweater with measured slits for arm holes.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> You know, eventually someone with sewing and design skills is going to come up with the perfect rattie overcoat, tail warmer, or booties... Then the rest of us are all going to laugh and say it was so simple.
> 
> I'm thinking the overcoat goes on with velcro, as ratties don't like it when you fidget with their clothing. I'm not sure about the belly area material as some fatter rats drag their bellies when they walk.


I got one of those little harnesses they sell once to try with my rats, and it had velcro and buckles, but my girls wiggled too much for me to get it on!  I was thinking maybe something similar for the coats, but I don't now how well I'd be able to put it on them...


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

YellowSpork said:


> I got one of those little harnesses they sell once to try with my rats, and it had velcro and buckles, but my girls wiggled too much for me to get it on!  I was thinking maybe something similar for the coats, but I don't now how well I'd be able to put it on them...


I've got one of these, but they will NOT stay in it for the life of them, so I abandoned the whole charade.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

I am also guilty of having the cute little harnesses... two of them... NEVER used in the 5 years ive had them. The boys will have nothing of it.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I've seen videos of people using the harnesses with no issue. I can't even describe to you the weird state they go into as soon as it's on them though. xD they just sort of dead weight and get stiff and then roll around until it comes off. Or if it doesn't come off they just look silly until I free them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Ulrik is a good boy and wears his harness nicely when we go out! I'll have to get a picture of it.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

What type of harness are you using? I've got the one that is like a little jacket, and I feel it's too restrictive.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We train our rats to walk at heel. I always like to poke fun and dog owners who have to keep their dogs on a leash at the park as our rats can roam more or less freely.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

sarashine said:


> What type of harness are you using? I've got the one that is like a little jacket, and I feel it's too restrictive.


http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/568/61

I use this one. I really don't like the vest-type ones.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> We train our rats to walk at heel. I always like to poke fun and dog owners who have to keep their dogs on a leash at the park as our rats can roam more or less freely.


It's usually the law to have dogs on leashes in public.


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that may have been a funny moreso than an actual jab at responsible dog owners.


----------



## kmaria (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't wait to try some of the things I found on the Dapper website! For christmas, we are definitely going to string some of their favorite snacks onto some thread and hang it across their cage for them to go to town on. And wrap some treats and presents up for them as well! Maybe you can make a snowy version of the wading pool, minus the water. Decorate it for winter and put in some seasonally colored paper instead of water, and hide treats in that!


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

lol off topic, but from that site, this is the fattest rat ive ever seen.. http://www.dapper.com.au/pekoedough.jpg


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

deegaf said:


> lol off topic, but from that site, this is the fattest rat ive ever seen.. http://www.dapper.com.au/pekoedough.jpg


xD oh dear lord yes that is.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

You could get Kaytee clean and comfy bedding in white and let them romp through the "snow". Wrap little boxes with treats stuffed inside in holiday themed paper? Make a fake fireplace with little tiny rat-safe wood sticks and tell them very sternly don't chew  I could probably think of some other ones too. I do really like the stocking idea, I might have to steal that myself.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

i bring snow from outside and put t in a big bowl and hide treats in it and my rats go crazy for it. they dig and burrow and have so much fun. afterwards we of course let them lounge on our laps by the fire!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Pixxie said:


> You could get Kaytee clean and comfy bedding in white and let them romp through the "snow". Wrap little boxes with treats stuffed inside in holiday themed paper? Make a fake fireplace with little tiny rat-safe wood sticks and tell them very sternly don't chew  I could probably think of some other ones too. I do really like the stocking idea, I might have to steal that myself.


This was a good one!

We should all agree to go out and do something for our rats, then meet back and post the pictures.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

Rat lover said:


> i bring snow from outside and put t in a big bowl and hide treats in it and my rats go crazy for it. they dig and burrow and have so much fun. afterwards we of course let them lounge on our laps by the fire!


This is such a great idea!!! This will have to happen...

And may I say, as a seamstress, this thread is giving me some ridiculously great ideas......I have a feeling my girls are going to be angry later when they're trying on outfits lol


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

You could host your very own ratty ugly Christmas sweater contest ;D.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

If you can come up with a comfy winter rat coat, I'll take one in Lady's large and one in Ladies extra, extra large. My big Fuzzy Rat was raised by my 5 year old patiently trying on dolls clothing, then slipping out of them as soon as she was set free.... So when my wife knitted a tube for her to slip into we got it on, no problem, but when we put her down she walked right through it leaving it in place.


----------

